# Newbies over here too :)



## BeanieB

Hey everyone,

I just thought I'd pop in and say hello instead of just lurking and reading other threads. My wife and I are UK based and this is our first time TTC :thumbup:

We've read up extensively on TTC at home, but obviously completely new to the whole process as well. We'll be trying for our first time this week so I guess we will see how it goes!

Anyways I thought I'd say hello here before popping on to the TTC board. I hope we can all support each other and I look forward to hearing how everyone is getting on :wave:


----------



## Bevziibubble

Hi and welcome to BabyandBump! Good luck TTC :)


----------



## BeanieB

Bevziibubble said:


> Hi and welcome to BabyandBump! Good luck TTC :)

Thank you Beviziibubble :howdy:


----------



## Wobbles

Hi

Welcome to BnB <3


----------



## LaurelH

Hey and welcome.

Best of luck with TTC!!! :) x


----------

